# High End Binding Recommendations



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Been using Burton Cartels and Missions for years now but want to give something else a try. Was looking at the Flux Titan or Team bindings and hear good things but there may be some durability issues and I've heard "Park only" a few too many times. Really want an all mountain binding thats good at taking abuse but has a park binding feel. Best of both worlds I guess. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Here are a few to look at:

Burton P1 Bindings > Mens Snowboard Bindings - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Rome The Targa Bindings > Mens Snowboard Bindings - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Ride CAD Snowboard Bindings > Mens Snowboard Bindings - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax

Pretty spendy. How high end are you looking for?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Would like to keep it in the $200 range but have been known to go overboard when it comes to gear at times.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

if you're looking for a high end, high performance binding,
look at the burton C02's or C60's. i dont think ive seen any 
bindings that costs more that those. they also got the new ESTs out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

The ESTs are only for the Jeremy Jones, X8, and the Un-Inc.

The Triads are super sick as far as Burton Bindings.

I'm stoked on my Ride Alphas after getting them. The toe cap is super rubbery and actually forms around my boot to a super nice hold w/ no pressure points.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

storrisch said:


> The ESTs are only for the Jeremy Jones, X8, and the Un-Inc.


i stand corrected. good catch. i wish i had a 07 Un...Inc56.
that thing is so sexy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

If you want the Targas, call the guys at BoardersMall.com. They'll give you 20% off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Liquidmantis said:


> If you want the Targas, call the guys at BoardersMall.com. They'll give you 20% off.


Although there are some great deals at boardersmall I would NOT recommend them. There are others on this forum that have been screwed by them by having placed orders and then DAYS (I emphasize the plural) they tell you they have none left!!! Check out buysnow.com...they usually have them in stock for a decent price.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

That's too bad. I know that when I called the listed number they gave me a number for Brandon. He was cool on the phone and went and got his hand on the box when I was ordering my Targas. 20% off and free shipping. Their website is certainly lacking though. I don't know if snowboarding is a new addition for them or what.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

give Technine a look, they have pretty solid bindings as well as Rome.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

I was looking at the Rome SDS 390s. Are the Targas that much better to justify the hike in price?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

theres a flex difference for sure from what I understand, the Targa's are little stiffer if thats what you're looking for. They're also a little better looking imo.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you want uber quality binders for all occasions....?

catek.com


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Paolo those Catek bindings look freaking sick! I've never even seen those before...I may have to try and find a pair somewhere. That price tag is super steep though.

I like to reomend Ride bindings myself, I use SPi's which are quite stiff, but you could go with an Alpha MVMT also...almost the same thing but a bit lighter and a tad less stiff


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

catek are bonkers.... adjustable every which way, hand machined aluminium (you know it's spelt that way) and carbon fibre all over like it's going out of fashion!

i know of one way you can get cheap(er) catek.... casi pro deals yo!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

now if only I was a Certified Canadian instructor I'd be good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

The 390's are going to be more park oriented. General rule of thumb is you want a softer anything for park and stiffer for freeriding so every little movement is transfered to the board. I would go with the targas, spi's,or possibly k2 formulas. I have spi's and 390's, spi is my more freeride binding. 

Also a note about burton and they're co2, c60's. Burotns low end stuff pretty much sucks, it's just your basic basic bindings and 7 layered decks. I would not go any lower than missions even thou white rides custums. They're good but they'll break. The c60's have a high highback for better response and lean you so far forward you calves will be on fire!! I don't know abour the co2's but i would think that they would be about the same.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Jhonyquest97 said:


> The 390's are going to be more park oriented. General rule of thumb is you want a softer anything for park and stiffer for freeriding so every little movement is transfered to the board. I would go with the targas, spi's,or possibly *k2 formulas*. I have spi's and 390's, spi is my more freeride binding.
> 
> Also a note about burton and they're co2, c60's. Burotns low end stuff pretty much sucks, it's just your basic basic bindings and 7 layered decks. I would not go any lower than missions even thou white rides custums. They're good but they'll break. The c60's have a high highback for better response and lean you so far forward you calves will be on fire!! I don't know abour the co2's but i would think that they would be about the same.



Looking into the K2 Formulas now. Can't really find a bad word on them. Seem really solid and not too spendy. I may go that route.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I have never ridden on Burton bindings, but from my experience handling them in the store and seeing what they look like after a season of riding, I would not reccommend them. But thats just me, and I'm a bit anti-burton.

Union bindings are IMO, probbaly some of the best you can buy. the Rome 390/Targa is nice too. $200 isnt all that "high end" though. . . .the Union Force-MC is like $450, the Burton C60 is like $380. . . and the list goes on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't waste your money on "high end bindings." Well it kind of depends what you mean high end. Like $150-175 is just great for me. I got some nice new Ride bindings on a nice Burton board and you're good to go. No need to get fancy, the board doesn't make the rider.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

crustyjuggler said:


> Looking into the K2 Formulas now. Can't really find a bad word on them. Seem really solid and not too spendy. I may go that route.




If your interested in formulas... i can possibly get you an 2008 pair, in the neon for 140 plus shipping which would be about 15 i would assume cause they don't weight all that much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Jhonyquest97 said:


> If your interested in formulas... i can possibly get you an 2008 pair, in the neon for 140 plus shipping which would be about 15 i would assume cause they don't weight all that much.


New or used? Was looking at the MA white color. $155 shipped would be an excellent deal since they run $199 pretty much everywhere.



mott said:


> Don't waste your money on "high end bindings."


I know. I should have named the thread like "upper end binding recommendations" instead of "high..." I also think dropping $400 on bindings is beyond stupid. Be like buying a Burton Vapor off the rack which is a $1000 for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

High end burton stuff is good. Its stupidly overpriced if you ask me, but still good. 

I would pend 400 on a pair of good of Force MC's before I would $450 on a pair of stupid burton boots.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

There new... 2008 is this year.. so yea theyre new lol. I don't have the white. Right now i only have one pair in neon xl.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

you should look into FLUX binding all ive heard about them is that they are sick, plus the're japanese and just like cars japanese shit is just made better, they are hard to find but there website is really helpfull. Im also looking for freestyle bindings in the 190-220$ range and flux so far has impressed me the most. I have also heard a lot about the Rome 390's

BTW how do start a forum topic


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

If you want some really high end bindings your gonna go over 200 dollars, you said you had cartels but want something better and those already run for 220.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

"Don't waste your money on "high end bindings." Well it kind of depends what you mean high end. Like $150-175 is just great for me. I got some nice new Ride bindings on a nice Burton board and you're good to go. No need to get fancy, the board doesn't make the rider"

don't listen to this guy, get fancy if you want to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

It all comes down to two factors:


1. What your resources are


2. How important snowboarding is to you


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

There are a ton of great bindings out there, and you guys have mentioned a few that I like. I wouldn't overlook Union Bindings, which is the sister company to Capita Snowboards (C-3). They are one of the best performance bindings with unique features (magnesium buckles, Zytel highbacks and bases - no plastic!), and they are the fastest growing binding company, with a LIFETIME warranty. Check a few out here.

I would also check out the Blackhawk from Nitro/Raiden, which you can see here.

Just a few that I didn't see listed. If you ever want to discuss this stuff with riders live, call: 877-We-Go-Big.

Word, and peace to those that ride.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

the house has all those good bindings. i also give union a nudge. i've heard nothing but good things from them and with that lifetime warranty...you cant go wrong with that.

here's the link for binding section on house. take a look

Save up to 50% on Snowboard Bindings - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Fergeson said:


> you should look into FLUX binding all ive heard about them is that they are sick, plus the're japanese and just like cars japanese shit is just made better, they are hard to find but there website is really helpfull. Im also looking for freestyle bindings in the 190-220$ range and flux so far has impressed me the most. I have also heard a lot about the Rome 390's
> 
> BTW how do start a forum topic


WTF? In what ways can you say in general that because they're Japanese that they are made better than companies of ALL other companies?? And wth is up with the car comment as well? I must be missing something...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

storrisch said:


> The ESTs are only for the Jeremy Jones, X8, and the Un-Inc.
> 
> .


they wort on the custom ics too..


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I just got some Triads and they are great. Only cost me 200 at the local store and definitely worth the money. They are super comfy but super responsive.


----------

